# water plant for vivarium ?



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

http://www.blackjungle.com/Terrariums%2 ... ariums.pdf

on slide 49 of 72 ... does any one know what the plant is?? thanx


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

the ones in the water with the small leaves...


----------



## AlexB (Feb 15, 2004)

I think those are duckweeds.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I would say duck weed also.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah, i love duckweeds i have many of those in my tanks, realy improve it, i used to use another plant but like duckweed better. it has a cleaner look.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

thanx !!! does any1 know what r the requirments for this plant?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

Water.......lol that's about it.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Duckweed tends to need high light to do really well. It does grow in full sun in the wild, but I have kept it alive in some tanks that had rather poor lighting (when I first started keeping darts).


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

The duckweed i have comes from a swamp in complete shade so i dunno about light.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

I've grown duckweed in aquariums many times without wanting it there. Also there were no lights on the aquariums and it grows like....well a weed hence duckweed.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I think there are many types of duckweed, and the stuff I got came from a full sun pond... but still did well in an ok light tank. I think it would have done better with higher light.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

i guess it looks okay for a still water pond, but isn't that more of a temperate plant? i dont think ( dont quote me ) that this plant would grow in a jungle with the frogs. kind of like moss, it gives the tank more of a "north america forest" feel than a "tropical rain forest" feel


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

I am pretty sure duck weeds are found through out central and south america, at least in still waters. Though they are not very abundant through out the Amazon basin. As for moss, you may not find much on the ground, but depending on the forest type it may quite abundant as an epiphyte.


----------

